# Retired Dr's (Almost!)



## JonSue (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi , Been motorhoming for 40 odd years and now ,despite constant Covid recall attempts have retired (fingers crossed) so can spend more time in lay byes! in UK instead of Europe Aires. Hope to meet some new friends soon


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2021)

JonSue said:


> Hi , Been motorhoming for 40 odd years and now ,despite constant Covid recall attempts have retired (fingers crossed) so can spend more time in lay byes! in UK instead of Europe Aires. Hope to meet some new friends soon



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard Jon & Sue


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi, welcome 

Your "fingers crossed" comment made me laugh, I had visions of a press gang in the middle of the night or taking the Kings shilling.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi and welcome along to the group.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi welcome from Glengormley Co Antrim, when things clear make sure Ireland is on the list.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi and welcome from West Yorkshire.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## JonSue (Dec 29, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Hi, welcome
> 
> Your "fingers crossed" comment made me laugh, I had visions of a press gang in the middle of the night or taking the Kings shilling.


Oh yes it feels like that! Just like Cornwells Sharp series


----------



## Makzine (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome from the Peak District.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Torbay...


----------



## The laird (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## NeilyG (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome. You do appointments for injured motorhomers? Seem to have twisted my arm…


----------



## REC (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome from Suffolk!


----------



## JonSue (Jan 18, 2022)

NeilyG said:


> Welcome. You do appointments for injured motorhomers? Seem to have twisted my arm…


I suggest ordering half pints instead of pints to avoid strain!


----------



## JonSue (Jan 18, 2022)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Hi and welcome from Torbay...


Ah we are not alone then in Teignbridge


----------

